# auto window problems.....



## bullwink12 (Aug 4, 2007)

when i first got my 85 n/a, i remember that the windows would automatically slide down when you pulled the door handle so that it didnt snag in the t-top, and the auto up when the door had latched. i seized the motor a couple years ago and the car sat till just a couple months ago when i swapped in another motor. but now the windows dont do their trick... is it a fuse? wiring? i had pulled the door panel off the pass. door to take a look inside when the car wasnt running. could i have unplugged something? cuz it doesnt work on either door now, when it use to work on both. and im tired of my windows snaggin but i want to know if anyone knows whats up before i start tearing into things...... and im going to be putting in a new top end soon. this motor has crap for compression. whats my best options for building a strong top end so i can start hoppin up this motor. price no issue. looking for all ideas.
thanks for your time....


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

You are remembering something wrong. The Z31 never had any such feature. My windows have never snagged on anything. Not sure what yours are snagging on.


----------



## bullwink12 (Aug 4, 2007)

ok then............ how about top end ideas? who's had good luck with what and where did ya get it from?


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

What makes you think the top end is the problem?

And what is your compression?

I've yet to hear someone complain the top end isn't strong enough.


----------



## bullwink12 (Aug 4, 2007)

well the motor i swapped in has close to 200k on it. i figure rings if nothing else would be a good idea at this stage in its life. but why just rings, so i'll do the whole top end. probably injectors too. it just really really lacks power. nothing like th first motor had. and it'll only top out at 95 and take forever to do it. so power is being lost somewhere.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

Maybe you should actually figure out what's wrong with the motor before you go blindly throwing money at it. It might be as simple as reconnecting a spark plug wire.

BTW: Rings are attached to the pistons which are in the bottom end of the engine.


----------



## bullwink12 (Aug 4, 2007)

yea, overhead cam and all. ive already played the whole disconect reconnect sparkplug wires. at the plugs and the cap. didnt seem to make a change. im drivin it to cally next week. i'll have my grandpa, a mechanic of umpteen years take a look at it with me. we'll get her figured out.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

You're driving a broken car to California? Are you insane? Are you trying to get yourself stranded in the middle of nowhere?

When was the last time you did a tune-up? What about running a compression test?


----------



## bullwink12 (Aug 4, 2007)

ok. did a tune up on the car. oil, lucas add., fuel add., fuel filter. found a few problems. had some help when swapping the motor. someone was careless and plugged cyl. 6 and 4 backwards. correct order makes a hefty difference. also welded on a cherry bomb. sounds pretty decent. while enjoying the sound of 5k+ rpms the water pump decided to go out. bearings went -poop-, literally. only 50 bucks for a new one, and gasket. really not looking forward to installing it tho


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

Additives are a waste of money and usually cause more problems than solve them.

Glad you found your problem with the wrong spark plug wires. Not sure how that happens as they are usually numbered on the wires and cap.

A good tune-up involves plugs, wires, cap, rotor, pcv, fuel filter and air filter. Sometimes a little more if other things are old. But since you replaced the motor recently, I would hope the plugs, wires, cap and rotor are new anyway.


----------

